# Hard Disk Locked



## rhale1 (Oct 22, 2001)

My 2nd partition is locked. Totally. Can't erase or unlock.  I was using a Disc Copy beta and used the 'clone' command on a CD to put it onto my drive. It copied the lock settings and everyting.

Anyone have any ideas. I would prefer to not have to erase both partitions.


----------

